# Info Needed: COOK STREET SCHOOL in Denver



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Does anyone have any experience with or know anyone who has any experience with this cooking school? It's located in Denver and has been around for a couple of years. I'm thinking of taking a class or two as it caters to recreational cooking. Visit this site. TIA! 
http://www.cookstreet.com/Main.html


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Are you planning to have a field day with their BREAD TECHNIQUES SERIES huh?

For whatever class you are interested in, find as much info as you can about the teacher! It's a start.


----------

